# What breed is are these chicks?



## jphendrix (Nov 29, 2012)

This one is a bantam chicken I just don't know what breed!








This one is a standard size and I do not know what breed for her either


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old are they, and did you order them to be specific breeds or were they random ?


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

The second one looks like a Gold Laced Wyandotte. Beautiful birds.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

it's really tough to say for sure at their age
maybe wait a few weeks & pist some updated pics of them?


----------



## jphendrix (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you all! They are about 4 weeks old in this pic! I got them from TSC on Valentines day!


----------



## jphendrix (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is a couple of newer photos, they are about 5 wks old now


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i like the big white roo!


----------



## jphendrix (Nov 29, 2012)

piglett said:


> i like the big white roo!


Me too! And right now he seems to be the friendliest!


----------

